

Ask HN: Hacker Tent City - quellhorst

So, we are seeing that regular people beat us hackers to tent cities. Where would the perfect place be for a hacker tent city?<p>Someone else mentioned using cargo containers instead of tents with YContainer funding them.
======
Radix
Hackers are regular people.

